# Sizing A Loafing Shed



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I am putting in a loafing shed, or 3-sided run-in shed, in my pasture for my beef cows. They do not have access to a barn or any other shelter.

My question is, how much square footage should I allow for each cow? How big to make it? 
I will be over-wintering 5 mature beef cows (avg. 1200 lbs) and their Spring calves. 

I'd like to have it built on skids, so trying to stay between 12 and 14 feet wide if possible.

I've looked all over the net, but it seems everything out there is written for horses, not cattle. Of course my extension agent isn't in, either! :lonergr:


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd go with 60 for the cows. The calves will depend if you're going to keep them over the winter or sell them in the fall. If you're keeping them over probably 90-100 for the pair. That will be excessive in case you get an extra cow or two.


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

Ours is 20 X 40 Permanent structure though.You want room for everybody to lay down and room to move.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Build it as big as possible.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Space Cadet - how many cattle do you have?
Thanks Dale - I assume you are talking square feet?


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

9 cows 1 bull 5 calves. To get a better idea of how big to make it look at one of yours laying in the field. Ours is 3 + sides 2/3 of the front is open. I have seen just about all of them in there when laying down they cover almost the entire floor. You want room so if the one in back gets up one in front doesn't have to. It is built next to pond so it is in a part of pasture that is never closed off. Hope this helps.


----------

